# Batterie mac book air qui se recharge très lentement



## dada2207 (1 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Étant un lecteur de macG depuis fort longtemps, je découvre le forum pour la première fois car j'ai un petit problème. 

J'ai un macbook air mi2013 (acheté en Janvier 2014) et j'ai un problème depuis hier. En effet, hier soir, je branche le chargeur de mon mac, car il lui restait 3% de batterie, et jusque là, pas de problème, sauf que je continu à l'utiliser et je remarque que l'avancement de la charge est plutôt long, 2h après, je n'en suis qu'à 20%. 
Je vais donc me coucher, et ce matin, le voyant du chargeur était toujours orange, et quand j'ai allumé le mac, il était à 21% de batterie. De plus le chargeur était froid. 
J'ai changé de prise, mais le temps de charge était toujours très lent, il m'indique même un temps avant recharge complète de 7h! 
J'ai bien le symbole de la prise sur la batterie.   

Je suis sous OSX10.10, et le mac est à jour. J'ai tenté une réinitialisation du SMC, et ça n'a rien changé. 

J'espère que l'un de vous pourra m'aider


----------



## Locke (1 Juillet 2015)

dada2207 a dit:


> Je suis sous OSX10.10, et le mac est à jour


Ben non, être à jour c'est être sous 10.10.4. 

Recommence quand même la procédure de réinitialissation du SMC... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT3964 ...et essaye ceci, maintiens les touches alt + cmd + shift, sans les relâcher, un appui pendant 10 secondes sur la touche Power avant de relâcher. Si ton MBA s'allume, tu recommences, il ne doit pas s'allumer pendant les 10 secondes de maintien de ces 4 touches.


----------



## dada2207 (1 Juillet 2015)

Oui, je voulais dire par là que je suis sous Yosemite (10.10) et à jour (enfin presque, pas eu le temps hier de passer à la 10.10.4) 

Merci en tout cas, je test ça ce soir en rentrant du boulot


----------



## dada2207 (1 Juillet 2015)

(Désolé du double post)

Je viens de tester, j'ai donc refait la réinitialisation du SMC, et aussi ta manipe plusieurs fois, et il se passe à chaque fois 6 secondes avant que le mac ne s'allume, et ce même après 10 tentatives. Je ne sais donc pas si ceci est normal. 
Et toujours le soucis, en revenant du boulot, il était chargé, et là je suis passé à 99%, et m'indique 43min avant recharge complète


----------



## Locke (1 Juillet 2015)

Le souci c'est qu'avec 3 % restant, ta batterie était vraiment à plat et a eu du mal a reprendre la pleine charge.

Un conseil, les nouvelles batteries ne nécessitent pas d'entretien particulier, dès que tu peux utiliser ton MBA sur secteur, fais-le. Il n'y a aucun problème et surveille dans l'avenir le comportement de ta batterie. Pour le moment contente toi de ne pas descendre en dessus de 20 % et recharge dès que tu peux.


----------



## dada2207 (1 Juillet 2015)

D'accord, il faut dire que je bouge pas mal avec, donc il est souvent sur batterie, mais j'ai en effet la fâcheuse tendance à la laisser descendre à 3-5%, j'arrêterais donc d'attendre autant quand c'est possible  

Merci en tout cas!  
Je viendrais dire si la prochaine charge se passe sans problèmes ou pas


----------



## Locke (1 Juillet 2015)

Un petit peu de lecture dans les forums... http://forums.macg.co/threads/la-verite-sur-les-batteries-mac-retina.1245440/


----------



## dada2207 (4 Juillet 2015)

J'avais lu avant justement ^^ mais merci  

Je reviens donc vers vous, car le problème est toujours présent, je viens donc de le rebrancher, première fois depuis la dernière fois. J'ai mis le chargeur quand le mac est arrivé à 19%. Et toujours un temps très long. Je suis même remonté à 20% puis redescendu à 19%... et il m'indique 6h de temps de charge... 

Donc là je vois pas, ça pourrait venir du chargeur?


----------



## dada2207 (4 Juillet 2015)

Je viens d'installer CoconutBattery, et j'ai ceci:



Le "charging whith" me parait faible non?


----------



## florian1003 (7 Juillet 2015)

Le chargeur semble poser problème en effet. Dans ce cas vas en Apple Store ils peuvent peut-être faire quelque chose gracieusement


----------



## dada2207 (7 Juillet 2015)

Houlà, je n'ai malheureusement pas de Apple store, je suis sur Annecy. 
Merci en tout cas de valider cette hypothèse du chargeur HS, je vais voir ce que je peux faire


----------



## dada2207 (15 Juillet 2015)

Je viens donc donner suite, c'était bien le chargeur, j'en ai reçus un neuf aujourd'hui (acheté 20€ sur price minister) et ça marche


----------



## ValBocquet (23 Juillet 2015)

dada2207 a dit:


> Je viens donc donner suite, c'était bien le chargeur, j'en ai reçus un neuf aujourd'hui (acheté 20€ sur price minister) et ça marche



As-tu bien pris un officiel Apple ? Attention aux sous marques qui peuvent flinguer ta batterie .


----------

